# SEKIRO - Shadows Die Twice



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2018)

Yup, its the next game from From Software.

E3 Trailer:


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2018)

10 mins of gameplay


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2018)

New trailer -


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2018)

Combat is awesome....
Gameplay reminds me of Ninja Blade


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2018)

I wonder if it will have Dark Souls like multiplayer PvP.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks like there will be no multiplayer whatsoever - Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice has multiple endings, but “no multiplayer”

However, I still feel irritated that Activision is publishing this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2018)

^^Why ? u hate Activision


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Why ? u hate Activision


I am not alone, everyone is angry about this. Activision is one of the worst publishers. Everyone is expecting that they will screw with the game somehow.

Though I hope From Software will manage to strong arm them not to fuck with their game.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2019)

The game is released!

Sekiro™: Shadows Die Twice on Steam

INR 4000 GG


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2019)

Are the reviews good ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2019)

I bought it and started playing. The game looks good, feels like Dark Souls but has many new mechanics.

Edit:

First impressions: The game seems much harder than Dark Souls, mostly because of the new combat mechanics. There is no roll and combat emphasis is on countering enemies effectively. There is also an added emphasis on stealth.

Also there is no PvP or Coop, so this is fully single player.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2019)

Is this harder than Dark Souls ?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Is this harder than Dark Souls ?


Yeah, but I think its subjective.

It will feel hard in the beginning since the mechanics are very different from Dark Souls. But as you get used to it it will begin to feel easier.

There is no stamina management, so you can sprint indefinitely and attack continuously. There are only two things you have to keep track of while fighting: Vitality and Posture. Vitality is health, and posture is kind of like poise. Every time you attack an enemy or an enemy attacks you, you take some posture damage, regardless of whether you have deflected, blocked or taken the hit. When the posture bar gets full you or the enemy is "posture broken". In such a case, you can execute a "death blow" on the enemy which will kill them instantly regardless of how much health they have. On case of bosses you may have to do multiple such death blows. Therefore, learning to damage posture is crucial if you want to win fights faster.

Enemies take higher posture damage by deflecting and counter attacking their attacks. Therefore, if you have an enemy who attacks in rapid succession, you will have to deflect quickly and this will fill up the enemy's posture bar quickly, allowing you to end the fight quickly. This is REQUIRED for certain bosses. Timing your deflections correctly will help you finish otherwise hard bosses quickly otherwise its a grind if you try to fight them like Dark Souls.

Thus, combat in Sekiro rewards you if you manage to go face to face with an enemy rather than rolling and backstabbing like Dark Souls.

Also, there are no i-frames when dodging and there is no roll mechanic. Only time you can roll is when you are posture broken and fall to the ground, when that happens you can roll out of the way of the enemy attack and get back to your feet. Lack of i-frames is offset by giving you the ability to jump.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 1, 2019)

I played it for sometime feels harder to beat enemies also it don't have good guiding system what to do next you can play hiding and not engage into enemies or engaging everyone


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I played it for sometime feels harder to beat enemies also it don't have good guiding system what to do next you can play hiding and not engage into enemies or engaging everyone


Get some fighting & strategy tips from YouTube


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I played it for sometime feels harder to beat enemies also it don't have good guiding system what to do next you can play hiding and not engage into enemies or engaging everyone


This is a typical From Software game. There is no hand holding, it is up to you to explore and find out where to progress. No shame in looking up guides or walkthroughs though, I do the same when I feel stuck or encounter a boss that I find too hard.

Also, stealth is a new mechanic introduced in this game compared to Dark Souls, but it is better to use it to kill enemies than to avoid enemies since you get skill points every time to kill an enemy. Whenever you die, you will lose 50% of your skill progress to and 50% of your money, so it's better to keep stocking up as much as you can.

Like I said before, deflection is a critical skill to learn since it will make a lot of boss fights easy. There is an undead samurai named Hanbei (right of the main exit) near the dilapidated temple on whom you can practice your deflections and counters.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2019)

Okay, I have clocked 65 hours this game and boy oh boy, what an experience. Right now, only the final boss is left.

I must say, this is definitely the hardest game From has released so far. Took me ~30 attempts to beat some bosses, even after looking up guides. But goddamn, beating them finally feels really good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Okay, I have clocked 65 hours this game and boy oh boy, what an experience. Right now, only the final boss is left.
> 
> I must say, this is definitely the hardest game From has released so far. Took me ~30 attempts to beat some bosses, even after looking up guides. But goddamn, beating them finally feels really good.


I know how that feels after 30 attempts


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay. so I am starting this game today.

I will master the gameplay. But let me know if there are collectibles in the game ? and secret areas to be missed.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Okay. so I am starting this game today.
> 
> I will master the gameplay. But let me know if there are collectibles in the game ? and secret areas to be missed.


There are a few secret areas though they are not that major. There are no collectables that I can think of, like the souls series.

Like the souls series your main currency is Sen and you lose 50% of it when you die. The game has an XP system, unlike the souls series, where you gain XP by killing enemies. If you get enough you gain a skill point you can spend on the skill tree.

If you are starting out, I suggest practicing deflection on some easy enemy. While its not crucial, it's something that can make boss fights end faster if your reaction time is on point.

Also, no stamina meter, so you can spring indefinitely and attack without worrying about stamina.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2020)

Ok, so there is only one smash button X and no light or strong attack button. No weapon variety for the Shinobi.
Game is tough need patience to learn enemy attack pattern.
Counter Deflection makes the fight easy, but have to be cautious when pinned down by multiple enemies.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2020)

You have your Shinobi prosthetic weapons as an alternative to strong attack. You can also do a strong attack by holding the attack button, but this will most useful in boss fights rather than for taking down normal enemies.

Note that almost all attacks can be deflected except sweep attacks and grab attacks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2020)

the trident wielding enemies are tough. Need a better timing to kill them. How many attack moves they have ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> the trident wielding enemies are tough. Need a better timing to kill them. How many attack moves they have ?


You mean the shinobi hunter? The ones wearing white clothes with covered face?

Their main attack is thrusting with the spear, so when they do that, use your Mikiri counter skill.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> the trident wielding enemies are tough. Need a better timing to kill them. How many attack moves they have ?





Desmond David said:


> You mean the shinobi hunter? The ones wearing white clothes with covered face?
> 
> Their main attack is thrusting with the spear, so when they do that, use your Mikiri counter skill.


Couldn't help remembering this:
*kenichi.fandom.com/wiki/Vishnu_Trishul_Wave
Do check out the profile of the character using above attack  
*kenichi.fandom.com/wiki/Cyril_Rahman


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> You mean the shinobi hunter? The ones wearing white clothes with covered face?
> 
> Their main attack is thrusting with the spear, so when they do that, use your Mikiri counter skill.


Thrusting spear & countering with Mikiri is okay for me. But they have another attack where the circle the spear multiple times and one deadly attack is the one which hangs the character above the tip of their spear.

@whitestar_999 : Ah! that real life and this is video game


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> @whitestar_999 : Ah! that real life and this is video game


It just stuck to mind after the first time I read this move by accident in HSDK manga chapter which I was just taking a look at because of auto suggest. Japanese sure incorporate a lot of Indian mythology in their content.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Thrusting spear & countering with Mikiri is okay for me. But they have another attack where the circle the spear multiple times and one deadly attack is the one which hangs the character above the tip of their spear.
> 
> @whitestar_999 : Ah! that real life and this is video game


Ah, that attack cannot be deflected IIRC, only have to avoid.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 30, 2020)

Its the type of game that makes to go mad for a new gpu (cannot even try to run it on a gt710 which is what I got).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> Its the type of game that makes to go mad for a new gpu (cannot even try to run it on a gt710 which is what I got).


The system requirement is not much higher for this game


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah, it's a very well optimized game. Like Dark Souls 3.

If your machine can run Dark Souls 3, then you can run this.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)

Someone made this when Sekiro won Game Of The Year 2019

*i.redd.it/eeo0oakdnu441.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2020)

Stuck at Lady Butterfly Boss Fight 

@Desmond David : Did u get all the 9 Gourd Seeds ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes. I got all of them. Took a while though.

For Lady Butterfly, equip the shuriken prosthetic and hit her when she's in the air. Hit her only when she's down or lowers her guard. Attacking directly won't do much since she will deflect all your attacks. Rather it's best if you let her attack and you deflect her attacks instead. In the 2nd phase, use Snapseed to get rid of the illusions or just run away from them.

The flame thrower can also be used if you can time it correctly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2020)

Finally defeated Lady Butterfly. Now in the area with a Giant Anaconda  White Snake. Looks like I have to hide from it and move slowly.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally defeated Lady Butterfly. Now in the area with a Giant Anaconda  White Snake. Looks like I have to hide from it and move slowly.


Looks like the next boss on the list is Gyobu.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Looks like the next boss on the list is Gyobu.


Defeated him already.

Now fighting with_  Seven Ashina Spears - Shikibu Toshikatsu Yamauchi  _


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2020)

Genichiro will be the real challenge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Genichiro will be the real challenge.


Yes, but now the fight with Loneshadow Ninja is tough..due to the cramped space and pinning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Genichiro will be the real challenge.


cleared phase 1 & 2 with Genichiro. Phase 3 is difficult.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2020)

Phase 3 is easy if you can do the lightning counter.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2020)

Man this game is huge, though not open-world but there are many areas to discover.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah, fight all the optional bosses.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2020)

Finally completed this game.

Must play GOTY game of 2019.

Got the Alt Good Ending


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally completed this game.
> 
> Must play GOTY game of 2019.
> 
> Got the Alt Good Ending


Get the remaining endings now.

Also, did you beat Demon of Hatred?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Get the remaining endings now.
> 
> Also, did you beat Demon of Hatred?


Yes.

The below video nicely explains about Sekiro
SPOILERS (don't watch if u haven't completed the game)


Spoiler: Only if u have completed the game...


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello! New shinobi here. I am currently @



Spoiler: Location



the fire estate in the memory


 trying to get 



Spoiler: item



Fire to defeat the red eyes


. I am making this a no spoiler and walkthrough/tutorial run. But sometimes u get stuck somewhere and really need help, can I ask here( like darksouls thread) 4 help?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 19, 2020)

Also I see here many spoliers of names of different things, so I shouldn't be here cause I am trying to avoid spoliers?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 19, 2020)

To anyone who doesn't remember this is a screenshot of the area I am stuck on , any help/hints? 



Spoiler: Spoiler, U really don't wanna see this if you haven't completed the game












Spoiler



I already tried asking help to the nearby samurai, but he dies so easily( I k , I k, he is probably the one thanks to whom I have no left hand)


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> To anyone who doesn't remember this is a screenshot of the area I am stuck on , any help/hints?


Wait till u get to the next fight with old granny


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> To anyone who doesn't remember this is a screenshot of the area I am stuck on , any help/hints?


Thats Juzou The Drunkard.

refer this guide to kill him easily






If you want to save the NPC then don't talk to him. and keep away from him while fighting Juzou. (in my case he died during the fight)


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Wait till u get to the next fight with old granny
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Wew, lol . Thanks for the alerting but no spoilers next time please.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Thats Juzou The Drunkard.
> 
> refer this guide to kill him easily
> 
> ...


Yeah, he dies within half of the fight. I think I'll peak on the guide a little bit. Honestly, I would have dealt with



Spoiler



the drunkard


sooner or later but there are so many other enemies there that its impossible to focus on him, and I end up thinking I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Thats Juzou The Drunkard.
> 
> refer this guide to kill him easily
> 
> ...


lol, saw it. Make the fight REALLY more manageable lol. Thanks 4 advice!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Thats Juzou The Drunkard.
> 
> refer this guide to kill him easily
> 
> ...


Well, I tried that much more times than I'd like to admit to. But try as I might , If I try to backstab him, other guards get alerted.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

I was playing dark souls today and it really made me respect how far fromsoft has come, and what it has left behind. Sekiro is very much "fun" than dark souls, though it does borrows many elements (in a good way) from dark souls. It isn't methodical though, and I can't remember EVERY SINGLE enemy and its coordinates, like in dark souls. Still overall its an improvement, and gameplay feels a lot better overall.

PS. A friend not remembering the above bossfight (when I had earlier asked him for help) prompted me to experience dark souls again and make this comparison. He had completed the game watching some playthrough, but really have you truly experienced a fromsoft game if you don't remember EACH and EVERY pain that it inflicts upon you unique experiences it gave you?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, I tried that much more times than I'd like to admit to. But try as I might , If I try to backstab him, *other guards get alerted*.


You will have to isolate each guard and silent kill them.
Run around the house and they will soon loose you and then you silent kill them one by one leaving the Drunkard alone.
If you try to challenge Drunkard with other guard present then you will get frustrated soon as there are archers present and some guards use High Attack Combos.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> You will have to isolate each guard and silent kill them.
> Run around the house and they will soon loose you and then you silent kill them one by one leaving the Drunkard alone.


Ohk, thanks. I tried to silent kill them tho, maybe I was doing it wrong, cause the miniboss's area of becoming alert is very large, and since most are facing the same way all the guards become alert even if I kill only one by backstabbing. Most probably tho, I am just plain unfamiliar with the stealth mechanics. I will practice more and report again.



Zangetsu said:


> If you try to challenge Drunkard with other guard present then you will get frustrated soon as there are archers present and some guards use High Attack Combos.


Yeah, exactly. I can bring him to water area, though I cannot backstab him then, without alerting the guards. The archer is highly annoying though. As some comment the the video you linked said,"the real miniboss is archer".


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2020)

Eat Gachin's sugar and take out his minions, run away if he aggros he will give up after sometime. Rinse-repeat until he is alone. The boss fight itself is easy if you can manage to stay behind him. Look for openings when he buffs his sword where you can get a number of attacks.

The real boss fight is the granny however.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Eat Gachin's sugar and take out his minions, run away if he aggros he will give up after sometime. Rinse-repeat until he is alone. The boss fight itself is easy if you can manage to stay behind him. Look for openings when he buffs his sword where you can get a number of attacks.


Wew, thanks! If the minions are dead, then the would would be much better. PS. Its hilarious however, how I thought that fromsoft did a downgrade with ekiro and made it much easier than dark souls, but man, this single boss fight changed my mind.



Desmond David said:


> The real boss fight is the granny however.


I never though I'll be scared again of a grandma after childhood but really this grandma is really starting to scare my now lol .


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2020)

Are you using potions ? (Atk, Defense & Stamina) Use them.

Follow this guide and focus on Archer first. Juzou has 2 red dots and you can Silent Kill him twice (yes its possible...u just have to lose line of sight and Silent kill from behind. But that will make the fight too easy hence Silent Kill him once and follow his attack patterns)






The Granny is PITA to kill.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> you can Silent Kill him twice


What?

If you lose aggro, the red dots will reset as well. I tried this with the Chained Ogre, that's how I know. I don't think you can stealth kill any boss twice after losing aggro.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Are you using potions ? (Atk, Defense & Stamina) Use them.


Nah, I didn't even knew this game had potions, I had also been using less consumables cause supply is short (I have met very less sellers (1) till now).


Zangetsu said:


> Follow this guide and focus on Archer first.


Ohk, though I saw that guide I never used it as I was trying to play like the first guide you linked to till yesterday.



Zangetsu said:


> But that will make the fight too easy hence Silent Kill him once and follow his attack patterns)


Ohk, I will focus on all these tips from now and forget the first guide as is had not been working for me.


Zangetsu said:


> The Granny is PITA to kill.


What's PITA?


Desmond David said:


> I tried this with the Chained Ogre, that's how I know.


But why did you tried this tactic tho, he IS moderately difficult(easily took his 1st health bar, tho 2end is difficult) but I heard from the nearby guard that 



Spoiler



fire


 makes him really vulnerable, then I heard from the trader from buying his tip that 



Spoiler



I was looking for something in firecity and it was related to fire


 I put 2 and 2 together, and thought I had to complete firecity to get the required item to finish the red eyed(oger) off.

This is the sole reason I had been persuading that quest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> What?
> 
> If you lose aggro, the red dots will reset as well. I tried this with the Chained Ogre, that's how I know. I don't think you can stealth kill any boss twice after losing aggro.


I think we can kill with 2 silent kills...I remember I tried this method on one of mini BOSS.

Chained Ogre is vulnerable to fire. Try to Eavesdropping all the Enemies u find and they reveal weakness of the upcoming BOSS.

Its not potions, its Sugars u get 
PITA: Pain in the a$$.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Ohk, though I saw that guide I never used it as I was trying to play like the first guide you linked to till yesterday.


Lol don't always rely on guides, some bosses RNG can screw you over and you will be left to fight on your own many times. 

For example, the "Sekiro Guru" video guide on the second owl fight is fully wrong because the video says to dash behind him and stab him, but when I try it, he quickly turns around and hits me.



Æsoteric Positron said:


> But why did you tried this tactic tho, he IS moderately difficult(easily took his 1st health bar, tho 2end is difficult) but I heard from the nearby guard that


That was in the beginning when I first encountered him. Back then I didn't know his weakness to fire, I thought I will stealth deathblow him and simply retreat for him to lose aggro and then stealth deathblow him again, easy. But later I realized that if you stealth deathblow an enemy once and lose aggro, the deathblow points reset.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 22, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I think we can kill with 2 silent kills...I remember I tried this method on one of mini BOSS.


I think it changed, as it said online.



Zangetsu said:


> Its not potions, its Sugars u get


Oh, yeah I know about sugars.


Zangetsu said:


> PITA: Pain in the a$$.


oh, lol.


Desmond David said:


> Lol don't always rely on guides, some bosses RNG can screw you over and you will be left to fight on your own many times.


Yeah, RNG and perfect timing.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 22, 2020)

AT LAST!

I killed him thus -:
1. I killed all the enemies before the area.
2.Killed all the "minions" (as loving called by @Desmond David ) of the miniboss.
3.Now I saved my game and put it in a safe location. Thus I reloaded the game and location of boss was reset.
4.Backstabbed the miniboss to take out 1st reddot. (like guide) but there was a plus now, no minions were now left.
5.Tried killing the boss with the npc, failed savescrubbed from pt.3
6.Repeat (x10 IIRC)
7. VICTORY.

I was super excited to see at least a useful weapon as a reward, but nothing. Even more I met 



Spoiler



Grandma


 just next door. Though, this time I was in " the flow" and even managed to bring the health of 



Spoiler



Grandma


 dangerously close to 1less circle. Though I dunno wtf the seed is supposed to be used in this battle for.

Though this fight is more interesting and overall fun than the druken sumo one(I can focus on the battle instead of killing 100 *b@$τ@®Đ$ * first), still PITA tho.

Also @Zangetsu, don't worry that the npc was killed during the battle, he is useless. For me, he was saved, but after helping in battle, he just despawns 



Spoiler



( more like killed by granny)


, after commenting the fight was really hard for him, a old man. Honestly seems like the _only_ guy that found this fight too difficult was me, even the NPC is not bothered by it!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Though I dunno wtf the seed is supposed to be used in this battle for.


It instantly kills all nearby illusions in the second phase.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 22, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It instantly kills all nearby illusions in the second phase.


Oh, lol, spoliers! But seriously, I have only one of it, and I had pretty much used it in 1st phase. Gotta keep that in mind now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> For example, the "Sekiro Guru" video guide on the second owl fight is fully wrong because the video says to dash behind him and stab him, but when I try it, he quickly turns around and hits me.


When did this new test spoiler code came?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Oh, lol, spoliers! But seriously, I have only one of it, and I had pretty much used it in 1st phase. Gotta keep that in mind now.


It can also help with certain other bosses, just saying.


whitestar_999 said:


> When did this new test spoiler code came?


IDK, I was looking for an inline spoiler tag and found this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IDK, I was looking for an inline spoiler tag and found this.


Now that fits the "Adventurer" badge on your profile, I would have probably never found it if you hadn't discovered it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It can also help with certain other bosses, just saying.


Oh, so I may save for later it?


Desmond David said:


> IDK, I was looking for an inline spoiler tag and found this.


Turned out useless for me tho, lol. I selected the text earlier(when u first sent info about mr owl but those don't work if you select them :,)



whitestar_999 said:


> Now that fits the "Adventurer" badge on your profile


I actually learned 90% of the features of digit forum, but just observing what @Desmond David did


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I actually learned 90% of the features of digit forum, but just observing what @Desmond David did


'but or 'by' ?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 'but or 'by' ?


by lol, damn short travel keyboard keys (did make a real word tho).


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 23, 2020)

MASSIVE PROGRASSION BOIS

I was just putting my soul in the butterfly grandmother, and even managed to put her at half health. But at last even the funkin' game asked me to stop (some enemies in the memories can be especially difficult, you may want to progress in some other area and come back later), unheard of fromsoft eh? So, I went to the old shinobi in the temple and offered him the drink MR. annoying miniboss-drunk-fatty gave me. He talked some rubbish and said the name of some man(_______) (I don't remember Japanese names) who cut his arm because he was consumed by something(______) (fill in the blanks lol). Then I got to the thief who had got now dragonrot, and its really sad (its amazing how fromsoft do that) how I have no dried up cough blood crystal to cure him. I tried my hand @ the chained ogre , and I silent kill him like @Desmond David did, and then I defeated him. Then I silent kill all the enemies in nearby area and then even manage to kill the miniboss (took one circle by silent killing) there. Now I am just figuring out the puzzle in the next area to proceed-:
Turn back if you can
You cannot behead the headless
Our swords and spikes did nothing
(WTF lol)
and figuring out where to go next.

PS. tell me if you want/like these types of blogs/progess report and should I keep doing it , or you hate it, then I will stop.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2020)

Don't worry proceeed ahead by the sign you will see a new type of enemy


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Don't worry proceeed ahead by the sign you will see a new type of enemy


Well, ahead is emptiness. I will post ss later.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2020)

You can ignore the headless and go ahead, there is a cave that will take you to a new area, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> You can ignore the headless and go ahead, there is a cave that will take you to a new area, if I remember correctly.


I will report if I find anything ( cannot even find the headless lol) there today.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Sep 24, 2020)

You can kill all the headless bosses if you use divine confetti which is rare but you can buy it from merchants or you can gain from enemies at ashina castle and remember your main goal is to save your master which is a little child who is at top of the ashina castle and listen to every npcs conversation so that you wont miss anything important related to the main story

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> You can kill all the headless bosses if you use divine confetti which is rare but you can buy it from merchants or you can gain from enemies at ashina castle and remember your main goal is to save your master which is a little child who is at top of the ashina castle and listen to every npcs conversation so that you wont miss anything important related to the main story
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice though, as I said please refrain from any spoilers. PS. please add some spoiler tags there.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> top of the ashina castle


Oh boy, really epic boss fight coming.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

SEKIRO  SHADOWS DIE TWICE 2020.09.24 - 11.53.29.02.mp4 here is the gameplay of where I am stuck now, just for fun


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> SEKIRO  SHADOWS DIE TWICE 2020.09.24 - 11.53.29.02.mp4 here is the gameplay of where I am stuck now, just for fun


Jump down from the left side of the broken bridge (be careful of the snek).

The other side you went is the path to the headless, I don't remember the exact way to get there, but you can actually reach that cave entrance. I think you have to jump down and you will get a prompt for grappling while falling (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Jump down from the left side of the broken bridge (be careful of the snek).
> 
> The other side you went is the path to the headless, I don't remember the exact way to get there, but you can actually reach that cave entrance. I think you have to jump down and you will get a prompt for grappling while falling (if I remember correctly).


Well, I just made some progress accidently though. I reached the 



Spoiler



horse battle


. Do we have to kill the snake tho? (I just stabbed him in the eye and ran away, he disappeared after that).

PS. I never read ur comment lol. I just revealed the spoiler and it says what I figured out lol, though we don't have to jump off the bridge(that would kill) we have to jump in the platform sideways


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

PS. till now I have only encountered only one vendortheif, is there any other vendor too till here? Maybe hidden one in DS1?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Do we have to kill the snake tho?


No. But this won't be your last encounter with the snake.



Æsoteric Positron said:


> is there any other vendor too


There is one more vendor who you'll meet in the castle area who sells information along with items. He will later move to the temple. Then there are also the crow merchants (forgot their actual name) at different locations.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> . But this won't be your last encounter with the snake.


Lol, thanks for info!


Desmond David said:


> There is one more vendor who you'll meet in the castle area who sells information along with items.


Umm..... will I meet him later, or was he in a area I glossed over?

PS. I found one crow merchant on top of a cliff by seeing 



Spoiler: video set @ timestamp


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 30, 2020)

New update bois!! Patch Notes - Sekiro Shadows Die Twice


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah, I saw the update on Steam. But haven't check it out yet.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 30, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, I saw the update on Steam. But haven't check it out yet.


Short story? They added 2 different mods(as in mods created by users of the game) into the game, and  added a bloodstain like feature, but for sharing "how to" tutorials.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2021)

Isn't the snakes attack actually a perilous attack? And therefore un-parryable?


----------

